# Looking for a non-family oriented club in North Ga . .



## MCG DAWG (Jan 10, 2007)

. . sorry but I don't want to "get away" for the weekend and hang out with your family.  I don't want to camp with a bunch of youngsters, not yet of hunting age running around and making noise and getting on everyone's nerves.  I don't want a bunch of hunting or non-hunting nagging wives going all over camp that I have to behave in front of.  I don't want any grown man or woman giving me a hard time for having a beer or two with dinner and a bourbon drink around the fire.  

I want to hunt with like minded adult males, I want to sit around the fire in camp and tell crude, off color, ribald jokes, I want to **** and not worry about it.  

If anyone knows of any such terrible "non family" type place populated with like minded "heathens" could you let me know where I can find it?


----------



## Buzz (Jan 10, 2007)

Free bump for you dawg.    How far are you willing to drive from Ringgold?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 10, 2007)

MCG DAWG said:


> . . sorry but I don't want to "get away" for the weekend and hang out with your family. I don't want to camp with a bunch of youngsters, not yet of hunting age running around and making noise and getting on everyone's nerves. I don't want any grown man or woman giving me a hard time for having a beer or two with dinner and a bourbon drink around the fire.
> 
> I want to hunt with like minded adult males, I want to sit around the fire in camp and tell crude, off color, ribald jokes, I want to **** and not worry about it.
> 
> If anyone knows of any such terrible "non family" type place populated with like minded "heathens" could you let me know where I can find it?


 

Dang MGC - I kinda like you - don't have such a club though.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jan 10, 2007)

7x57 said:


> Free bump for you dawg.    How far are you willing to drive from Ringgold?



I may be able to get in one up here 30 min's from the house if they have a spot open up. 

Also have a lead on one near Athens that I could possibly turn into hunting/football weekends.  

For me to get a lot of hunting in it would have to be within an hour of my house which means Catoosa/Walker/Dade/Cherokee/Murray/Gordon/Floyd counties.  Ideally it'd have a camping area.  Cobb's Legion/Dixie is the perfect club for me but looks like their days are numbered.  

Of course part of the post was just me being funny after reading what seemed like a 1000 "family friendly" posts.  I mean every word I said . . just figured most like thinking folks here wouldn't say it out loud on here.


----------



## BKA (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds like the perfect hunting club!!


----------



## Cward (Jan 11, 2007)

"Hey Bubba, hold my beer will ya, and quit looking down the barrel of your gun and hold that there light still!"


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 11, 2007)

hey I have one of those...but no openings


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jan 11, 2007)

Cward said:


> "Hey Bubba, hold my beer will ya, and quit looking down the barrel of your gun and hold that there light still!"



Nah, not looking for the drunk rowdy raising heck type of place, just somewhere I can enjoy a couple of drinks and not have to mind my p's and q's all weekend.


----------



## Cward (Jan 11, 2007)

MCG DAWG said:


> Nah, not looking for the drunk rowdy raising heck type of place, just somewhere I can enjoy a couple of drinks and not have to mind my p's and q's all weekend.



Good to hear, but be careful, alot of people cannot separate the two.


----------



## Eroc33 (Jan 11, 2007)

it sounds like circle s hunting club in jones county is just what you need pm me for more info.


----------



## dixie (Jan 11, 2007)

MCG DAWG said:


> I may be able to get in one up here 30 min's from the house if they have a spot open up.
> 
> Also have a lead on one near Athens that I could possibly turn into hunting/football weekends.
> 
> ...



Not really, we have guys that bring the wife and kids, we're even back to weekend family cookouts, BTW, only time will tell about whats going to happen, but from what I read, it sounds like we'll be around a few more years, But we should know something firm about the "village in the forest" idea after the 19th of Jan. for sure.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 11, 2007)

*No deer, but good club //////////*

sounds's like a club Iwas in  off of  James Wood road in Walton co ,     no wife's   only   ( your girls friends )
  or women you picked up from the bar your were at  that nite /////     
  you go old Phil     lol lol lol lol    w/t


----------



## thegaduck (Jan 11, 2007)

If you find this cllub

see if they have another opening.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jan 11, 2007)

Eroc33 said:


> it sounds like circle s hunting club in jones county is just what you need pm me for more info.



Thanks, but Jones Co is WAY too far from me. However, spent a bunch of time in Hitchiti National forest there when I was at UGA.  Dang place was FULL of deer and turkey.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Jan 11, 2007)

dixie said:


> Not really, we have guys that bring the wife and kids, we're even back to weekend family cookouts, BTW, only time will tell about whats going to happen, but from what I read, it sounds like we'll be around a few more years, But we should know something firm about the "village in the forest" idea after the 19th of Jan. for sure.



Once y'all know for sure I may strongly consider joining up, particularly if y'all have a camping area and I won't get shot for drinking a beer.


----------



## dixie (Jan 11, 2007)

MCG DAWG said:


> Once y'all know for sure I may strongly consider joining up, particularly if y'all have a camping area and I won't get shot for drinking a beer.



Dawg  I've been posting what I know, and that ain't much, in the North GA hunting reports thread. The only thing I know for sure is, our lease is secure until Jan 08 past that, I can only speculate. Oh, about the beer drinking, would you consider a flesh wound?  ROFL


----------



## davemac (Jan 12, 2007)

*I'm looking for the same*

As long as I could bring my 10 yr old along from time to time.  He watches me drink beer at home so why not around a campfire 
 

I'm not quite as picky about the location as long as the game is there and it's within a couple hours or so of the North Atlanta area.  Give me a shout if you have such place.

davemac


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 13, 2007)

I've got my own private paradise and it fits your description if you substitute "husbands" for "wives", no openings, not interested in hanging out with likeminded adult males either... Absolutely love the post though


----------



## sniper13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dawg, while hunting for  this club, try to find one with 2 openings. 
Every club has things you can & cannot do, and that's fine.
However, in some clubs, it's like camping at a KOA campground.
Let me know what you find.


----------

